
Show HN: Anatine – Pristine Twitter desktop app - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/anatine
======
mrmondo
Hey, well done on making it. Just wanted to comment that it seems to be more
of a web app wrapped in a frame? Running it looks like it's just JavaScript
and not native.

~~~
copperx
Welcome to the future of desktop apps.

